
Show HN: Protect your domain quickly with PrivacyTrail tips - farmerdee
https://www.privacytrail.com
======
farmerdee
Hi all,

Please see my new tool, PrivacyTrail. Feedback, comment and tips to improve
much appreciated.

The goal of developing PrivacyTrail was to allow organisations of all sizes to
assess their digital privacy, especially those who can't afford expensive
threat intelligence tooling or haven't got the time to do it themselves.

------
darkport
This is great. I'd love to see automated recurring scheduled scans and it
e-mails me the results if anything changes.

~~~
farmerdee
Thanks for giving it a whirl! Having some kind of subscription and monitoring
service is definitely an option in terms of where to take it. I'm torn on
whether my time is best spent doing that or adding features and improving the
UI. Good to know its useful!

